# Lies



## Leavingyou (1 mo ago)

I caught him with drugs and sexual toys that we have never used. He is still continuing to lie to me and not reach out to me all. He isn’t showing me that he wants to try and make this relationship work at all. After a week and a half he tells me today that he is willing to do whatever it takes but he continues to omit the truth (which he doesn’t think is lying) and doesn’t do a freaking thing to show me he cares. Why????????


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Leavingyou said:


> I caught him with drugs and sexual toys that we have never used. He is still continuing to lie to me and not reach out to me all. He isn’t showing me that he wants to try and make this relationship work at all. After a week and a half he tells me today that he is willing to do whatever it takes but he continues to omit the truth (which he doesn’t think is lying) and doesn’t do a freaking this to show me he cares. Why????????


Read what you wrote. There's nothing to salvage in the relationship. Move on.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

He's lying because he's a drug abusing liar. 

The "why" you need to ask is not why he's doing this but why you haven't made the decision to finally leave once & for all.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Are there children involved? How old are you?


----------



## Leavingyou (1 mo ago)

Laurentium said:


> Are there children involved? How old are you?


No thank god!! I’m 32.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Leavingyou said:


> No thank god!! I’m 32.


Do you want children? Would you want to have children with someone like this? Someone you can't trust. Someone who obviously doesn't have your back. If you don't want children, the same questions apply, but at least your biological clock won't matter, if you don't plan to have children.


----------



## Leavingyou (1 mo ago)

Cynthia said:


> Do you want children? Would you want to have children with someone like this? Someone you can't trust. Someone who obviously doesn't have your back. If you don't want children, the same questions apply, but at least your biological clock won't matter, if you don't plan to have children.


Yes, I would like kids someday. And your right, I would not want any kids to be raised by that or for them to look up to him.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


Leavingyou said:



I caught him with drugs and sexual toys that we have never used. He is still continuing to lie to me and not reach out to me all. He isn’t showing me that he wants to try and make this relationship work at all. After a week and a half he tells me today that he is willing to do whatever it takes but he continues to omit the truth (which he doesn’t think is lying) and doesn’t do a freaking thing to show me he cares. Why????????

Click to expand...

*I don't understand.

The guy is playing with drugs AND he's obviously been cheating on you AND has shown you that he doesn't give a rat's ass about you even after you caught his lying ass. And yet, here you are crying because he's not showing you that "he cares." Is THAT all you'd need in order to eat the huge **** sandwich he's dumped at your feet? All he has to do is pretend to give a damn and you'd be good with accepting this garbage? Seriously?

Find your dignity, OP. Seriously. * Find your dignity.*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Leave for good. Why are you even trying, he isn't worth it..


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You don’t deserve better than a drug-abusing cheater (the lying part goes without saying)?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Leavingyou said:


> No thank god!! I’m 32.


If you really want kids you need to hurry up and put this guy behind you. If you get knocked up by him then you just flushed the remainder of your life away.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

When you say drugs, I'm guessing you mean illegal hard drugs of some kind?


----------



## TheGodfather (1 mo ago)

well i read your story and i think the reason why is simple . your still with him. he doesnt think he has a problem . he just thinks you dont like what he doing. probably knows if he discloses the truth you may leave . the questions are does he want help for his issues? do you want to stay with him as he is now? is it worth years of lying and deceit? these are only answers you can answer. hopefully you make the best choice for yourself and family


----------



## Leavingyou (1 mo ago)

Married but Happy said:


> When you say drugs, I'm guessing you mean illegal hard drugs of some kind?


Adderall and then he started buying integer illegal stimulants from over seas.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Leavingyou said:


> I caught him with drugs and sexual toys that we have never used. He is still continuing to lie to me and not reach out to me all. He isn’t showing me that he wants to try and make this relationship work at all. After a week and a half he tells me today that he is willing to do whatever it takes but he continues to omit the truth (which he doesn’t think is lying) and doesn’t do a freaking thing to show me he cares. Why????????


Because he doesn't deserve you or anyone else. Make that happen for him.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Leavingyou said:


> Adderall and then he started buying integer illegal stimulants from over seas.


Otherwise known as international drug trafficing. 

Honestly, I understand that you love the man you thought he was, but he is not that man. You aren't getting any younger. Cut your losses before things escalate significantly. Seek to process your pain and confusion, let him go. You don't want to give this man as a father to your children. You don't want to have any children while you're with him. Your biological clock is ticking. Get out. Run from this evil and make a better life for yourself before you have destroyed your chances of having a happy family with healthy children.


----------

